

Show HN: A community for debates surrounding coding and the web - Alphasquare
http://alphasquare.us

======
CharlesMerriam2
In order to view the the terms of service you must be logged in. It probably
only has one term, "1\. We own you."

~~~
orionblastar
No different than the terms on Hacker News here.

I signed up, didn't notice anything like "We own you" or something like that.

------
orionblastar
Great idea.

~~~
Alphasquare
Thanks! ~Sergio

